# [OT][Valknut] Nietypowe pytanie

## Belliash

Uzywa ktos tego klienta DC?

----------

## BeteNoire

Ja nie.

----------

## przemos

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ja nie.

 

Nie ma to jak nabić sobie trochę postów  :Exclamation:  Jesli temat nie dotyczy ciebie to nie ma sensu żebyś zabierał głos.

A teraz a propo tematu - osobiście proponuje "linuxdcpp" wg. mnie lepszy od poprzedniego warto przynajmniej spróbować.

----------

## Polin

 *przemos wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Ja nie. 
> 
> Nie ma to jak nabić sobie trochę postów
> 
> 

 

A to akurat u BeteNoire norma.

Rafkup: ja uzywam, od czasu do czasu.

Ale jesli chodzi Ci o to, jak przeskoczyc blad z pobieraniem plikow z pl znaczkami to, niestety, nie znam odpowiedzi.  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Polin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A to akurat u BeteNoire norma.
> 
> 

 

e no nie czepiajcie sie chlopaka, moze mu bromu brakuje  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Gwoli wyjaśnienia: specjalnie odpowiedziałem @rafkupowi w ten sposób, bo śmieszny wydał mi się jego post składający się z jednego jedynego pytania, które można właśnie skwitować "tak" lub "nie".

[ot] Ale jeśli ktoś ma do mnie jakieś pretensje w związku z moim sposobem bycia na forum to proszę prywatnie, nie lubię jak się o mnie mówi "za plecami" [ot]

----------

## domel

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Uzywa ktos tego klienta DC?

 

Siema, ja używam, a o co konkretnie chodzi?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> [ot] Ale jeśli ktoś ma do mnie jakieś pretensje w związku z moim sposobem bycia na forum to proszę prywatnie, nie lubię jak się o mnie mówi "za plecami" [ot]

 'plecami'? to mozna bardziej otwarcie?  :Smile: 

PS. milu / arsen / muchar - zrobta porzadek (wlacznie z tym postem)  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## muchar

@betenoire: odpowiedz "tak" / "nie" / "moze" / "to nie ja, to moj kolega" mozna odpowiedziec niemalze zawsze. Naprawde, mogles sie powstrzymac

Watek jest pod obserwacja - jeszcze jedna wypowiedz nie na temat (dla uscislenia - tematem nie jest wypowiedz betenoire'a) i bedzie locked.

----------

## milu

Coś niektórzy ostatnio zapalnie działają na wątki...jeszcze 1 post tego typu i lock!!

Edit: @muchar - ubiegłeś mnie   :Wink: 

@rafkup - kiepski temat i pytanie wybrałeś...

----------

## Raku

wątek od początku jest IMO idiotyczny - nietypowe pytanie odnośnie Valknuta - czy ktos go uzywa? Co w tym pytaniu nietypowego?

Od takich pytań robi się ankiety. BeteNoire ma rację - jego odpowiedź była jak najbardziej związana z tematem. Pytanie wyraźnie brzmiało: czy ktoś UŻYWA, nie precyzując dokładnie żadnego problemu związanego z tym programem. Równie dobrze można było zaytać: Czy jest wam dziś zimno? albo: Czy używacie Gentoo? Te pytania również są dość nietypowe. Ich nietypowość polega na ich bezsensowności istnienia na tym forum.

PS: Specjalnie poruszyłem temat, aby spełnić oczekiwania moderatorów. Temat może już być spokonie zamknięty   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mbar

No, ja też dorzucę swój kamyczek: jak to powiedział kiedyś jeden profesor na wykładzie, nie ma głupich pytań, są tylko głupie odpowiedzi. Na co wstaje jeden student i pyta: czy jeśli stanę obiema nogami na szynach i złapię za przewód trakcji, to czy pojadę jak tramwaj?

Pewnie już to znaliście...  :Confused: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ja nie.

 

A ja tak [ot, taki mały powrót do tematu]

----------

## muchar

Temat locked. Beznadzieja.

----------

